# Dog ate Pork Rib; Mineral oil as a laxative; help needed.



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

*Dog ate Cooked Pork Rib; Mineral oil as a laxative; help needed.*

Hi all, My dog got about 1/3 of a pork rib bone tonite. Maybe 1 hr ago. The piece she swallowed was about 1/2 cm thick, 1.5 inch wide by 3" long maybe. I called the emergi vet and they recommended that I feed the dog 2 pieces of bread with 2 TB of mineral oil 2x a day for the next 3 days. Dog is 1yo and @35 lbs. 

Does anyone have any experience with the laxative effect of mineral oil? Will I get projectile diarrhea tonight? Tomorrow?

Or will the bread/mineral oil mix just loosen things up enough to move them along? 

I fed her 2 pieces of bread.... then went to the store and bought the Mineral Oil, then soaked 2 more pieces of bread in 2TB of MO then fed her that also.... And she had eaten her dinner 2 hrs previous. So one full dog.

When it happened I tried to pull the entire bone out of her mouth but I only got 2/3rds of it. I got teeth on my fingers as a result. I realize that someone here is going to say "practice the leave it and Give commands more" but honastely I can not imagine a higher value treat than a pork BBQ rib. lol. She didn't bite me so much as try to keep the bone in her mouth by repositioning her teeth to get a better hold on it. Overall maybe a stupid move on my part..... but at least she didn't swallow the entire bone as a result.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Honestly she might just digest it. I give my dogs ribs and I'm sure they eat the bones, and nothing has ever come of it. although if it doesn't digest that sure wouldn't feel very good on the way out....ouch.

Is mineral oil in Laxatone? I think it is. Anyway, I used lots of Laxatone with my ferret when he got himself blocked with a piece of rubber cat toy. It worked pretty well. I don't know if it would cause projectile diarrhea in an animal that has eaten good meals....my ferret hadn't eaten so things were kind of icky on that end.

Hope it all comes out OK!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Honestly she might just digest it. I give my dogs ribs and I'm sure they eat the bones, and nothing has ever come of it.


Thanks for the reply. Did you give your dog COOKED rib bones? My dog ate the cooked bone, after the humans had eaten the meat off of it. 

I'm going to be a little on edge til this passes. ouch.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

They do get cooked ribs now and then....I try to avoid it because of the splintering risk but when the humans eat ribs you know where the bones will end up---usually with the dogs. But mostly raw. I do think stomach acid is usually strong enough to dissolve bones, if they're not too big.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

NRB
It may soften up enough to pass through. I'll second trying to avoid splintering risk and not feeding cooked bones. Good Luck


----------

